# Seat clamp for Schwinn



## Rivnut (Mar 24, 2013)

I need the clamp that attaches the seat to the post (not the post to the frame) for a Schwinn seat.  The clamp bolt does not go through the seat rail.  I'm attaching a picture of the seat that show no holes in the rails.






And a similar seat that does have a clamp





And a picture of what I think the clamp itself looks like although the jaws are not aligned correctly in the picture.





Any help will be appreciated.

Ed


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have one I'll send you. I'll send a PM.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 24, 2013)

GREAT!  That's the last thing I need before painting and putting it all back together.

Ed


----------



## jman0war (Mar 14, 2015)

I am looking for the exact same type of seat clamp.
Does anybody know where I might find one?
Or what it is called?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

jman0war said:


> I am looking for the exact same type of seat clamp.
> Does anybody know where I might find one?
> Or what it is called?




I think I have one, can someone tell me what the rail measures?


----------



## OldManWinter (Nov 2, 2016)

I know the last message was posted a year ago but I just joined. The width of the rails is about 4 cm. I, too, am looking for one of those clamps.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 3, 2016)

OldManWinter said:


> View attachment 378369 I know the last message was posted a year ago but I just joined. The width of the rails is about 4 cm. I, too, am looking for one of those clamps.




I think i may have a few of those, let me check through my parts and I'll get back to you.


----------



## claaay (Jul 15, 2018)

I need one of those too! Please let me know if you have an extra. It's a Dutch made saddle, but it appears to be exactly the same construction as this Schwinn.


----------



## claaay (Sep 29, 2018)

I contacted Lepper of Holland, they said they would send me a new post clamp for about $55. About $35 of that is shipping. Anybody going to Amsterdam maybe pick up a half dozen?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 30, 2018)

I 'm not going to Amsterdam but I may have a clamp. I will look and let you know.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 27, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sliding-seat-guts-set-2-20-shipped.141053/


----------

